# talking about losses...



## kalapati (Aug 29, 2006)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> I suspect that what this really means, is that Flap has generally better quality birds then the average entry into this race. This is why I think a One Loft Race, is a better way to determine the breeding of one's birds. I know it's not fun to see a bunch of losses before the first race, and many One Loft Owners will baby them just to insure the max number of *paid* entries into the races. In this case, Flap has a whole season ahead of him, and he really can't afford to baby sit to the slowest common denominator. The slow pokes or those not ready for prime time, will simply be left behind in the smoke or maybe in this case, the dust. And unless the team is pushed a bit, you won't be able to figure out who should have stayed with the pigeon shows, or as back yard pets, or wedding release birds. And heck, this is just the training tosses....wait until we get down the road a couple hundred of miles !



i think this one loft race in canada has a huge one. the management diary of june 7th 2010 reports that it has a final entry of 1,100 birds:

http://www.alvesloft.com/oneloftrace/diary.html

and as of today july 18th after a 40 mile training the inventory shows they only have 471 birds clocked:

http://www.alvesloft.com/oneloftrace/inventory/inventory-july18.html

they also reported in their diary today there are about 100 birds injured or stressed and are not included in the counting yet...so let's say that's about 571 birds total... looks like about 50% missing already and they're only at 40 mile distance. 2 days ago they have another 40 mile training with only 421 birds clocked:

http://www.alvesloft.com/oneloftrace/inventory.html






kalapati
San Diego


----------



## Flapdoodle (Nov 8, 2009)

That really stinks. First year of this race, they wanted 800 birds, they get 1,100. I don't know anything about the race. Poking around the website it looks like Tony Alves was racing with Mike Ganus in some type of partnership deal for a while. There is no mention of Ganus having anything to do with this race that I could see. In the inventory I do see entries from a guy named Mike in partnership with a few other flyers. For a race to get that many entries its first year Alves must have some serious clout in the pigeon world. Maybe Alves Loft is a household name in the pigeon world, I am not in the know. Hopefully they are able rebound from this. 

Side note: the loft has an interesting design. It looks like several 16' lofts connected by aviaries.


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

Yeah, Alves is a big deal in the pigeon world. I remember reading about this race and loft, its like 360 feet long, but with that many birds you need a big place to keep them all if done correctly. He is a serious pigeon flyer and I would bet that he is just not going to baby the birds like so many do in the one loft races. He is going to train them just as if they were his own race team and some birds just are not of that caliber, but with that being said they weren't going to win the race anyways. I say KUDOS to Tony for the way he is running this event, we will know for sure that the winner is a very very good pigeon indeed. One other thing that may be of interest, I believe in Canada there are only 2 one loft races, this one by Tony and one more. That alone will get the number of entries up and the level of competition up where as here in the states it seems like every pigeon person has attempted to run a one loft race.


----------



## Flapdoodle (Nov 8, 2009)

I guess I am not doing any better. I have lost 40% or so of the birds sent to me.


----------



## bloodlines_365 (Jan 15, 2008)

its all about the handling skills i think, this is his first year handling this race with to many birds and pushing it a little bit to far and to soon with birds in diffrent ages... who knows! only them know what went wrong.

but brad hoggan has done pretty good on his one loft race only a few losses and he train them diffrently with birds in diff.. age group and thats how supposed to be, so the young ones dont get shock and lost...

but as what they said you have to pumpered this birds in order to maximize the entrants fee and to protect thier reputation....


----------

